# GIAC is proud to announce a free update for the B8.5 A4/A5/Allroad 2.0T!



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

GIAC is proud to announce a free update for the B8.5 A4/A5/Allroad 2.0T with superior drivability, greater power under the curve and more precise boost control across shifts for Tiptronic models.








Features for this new revision are:



 New version spreads power more evenly across throttle input allowing for absolute driver input
 Significant increases in power under the curve 
 Improved drivability with smoother part throttle


This new revision utilizes a vastly superior proprietary system for boost control with added over boost protection, allowing for consistent boost and power across all gears and in all conditions.

Retained features from initial Stage 1 release:



 Properly calibrated air/fuel ratios
 Improved throttle response for a drive-by-cable system feel
 Raised speed limiters to factory redline in final drive gear


This is a FREE upgrade for existing Stage 1 users, same cost as Stage 1 for new users
Hardware requirements for Stage 1:



 None
 

This software is available at any local GIAC dealer and is 100% OBD2 flashed.











Available switching modes: 



 100-octane or E85 optimized performance 
 “Stock” performance
 Valet mode
 Privacy Firewall


E85 Race mode versus 91 octane pump mode versus Stock:



 V2 E85 Race mode gains over stock: +68 horsepower / +80 ft. / lbs. of torque at four wheels
 V2 E85 Race mode gains over 91 pump mode: +20 horsepower / +32 ft. / lbs. of torque at four wheels
 V2 91 pump mode gains over stock: +48 horsepower / +48 ft. / lbs. of torque at four wheels

​

V2 91 octane mode versus V1 91 octane pump mode versus Stock:



 V2 91 pump mode gains over stock: +48 horsepower / +48 ft. / lbs. of torque at four wheels
 V2 91 pump mode gains over V1 91 octane: +13 horsepower / +11 ft. / lbs. of torque at four wheels


​
V2 E85 Race mode versus V1 E85 Race pump mode versus Stock:



 E85 Race mode gains over stock: +68 horsepower / +80 ft. / lbs. of torque at four wheels
 V2 E85 Race mode gains over V1 E85 Race: +17 horsepower / +6 ft. / lbs. of torque at four wheels


​


----------

